# Is this reasonable?



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I really, really need a job. The problem is, I am a horse snob so I am not willing to spring for a job at a fast food place unless it is my ABSOLUTE last resort. There are a few places very close to where I live, so I was thinking I could just stick a letter in their mailboxes and hope for a reply (at least at first, if after I week I don't get a response I'll just knock on their front door).

So the premise of this thread is my price. I am willing to just shovel poop, groom, help out in any way I am needed. I like to think I am pretty horse savvy, but I don't want to present myself as an assistant trainer or whatever. Because honestly I need more experience before I can advertise myself as such. I have exercised two horses for two different people before, one of which was a crazy mare with an even crazier owner. She had a major rearing problem. I worked with her and after about two weeks there was a significant improvement in her; there would be rides where she wouldn't even threaten to rear up on me. The second horse, I have only ridden twice so far but his owner is someone I consider to be a friend, and he is such a sweet boy.  She is also paying me. I have no idea how much, but every little bit helps.

Still, I am realising that there are just so many things I need to buy and my parents do not have the money to spend right now.

So I am going to advertise as a stable hand/groom/stall-mucker-outer. How much should I charge? I was thinking $10 or $12 an hour. I would only be able to do about five hours a week, on the weekends, at least at first. I have my own horse to take care of, and a filly that I am training for my senior project. The poor little girl is too skinny, so I am also coming every night to feed her (and my horse) otherwise they won't get fed properly. :evil:

I digress. How does my price sound? Is that too much, or could I push for a little more? I am a very hard worker, even if I can be a bit clueless sometimes. I am also a bit OCD so if it isn't as close to perfect as possible, I snap. By the way, my area is the Blue Ridge Piedmont region, if that helps with the pricing at all.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

The hard thing with being a stall cleaner is the lack of hours. It really doesn't take more than an hour to do an entire barn. So you've got an hour of hard work, and 10 dollars in your pocket. It's better to choke on your dignity and do the mind numbing fast food jobs and actually have some money in your pocket when it's all said and done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Ripplewind said:


> I really, really need a job. The problem is, I am a horse snob so I am not willing to spring for a job at a fast food place unless it is my ABSOLUTE last resort. There are a few places very close to where I live, so I was thinking I could just stick a letter in their mailboxes and hope for a reply (at least at first, if after I week I don't get a response I'll just knock on their front door).
> l.


In my experience, you gotta be willing to start at the bottom to get to the top. For the most part, there are hundreds upon hundreds of young people like yourself willing to graft for next to nothing. Working students, ect get paid sod all for darn near slave labour. 

Until you establish yourself as a good employee with a good employment record, you can't be calling the shots. Those fast food places will tide you over while you build up your resume. Don't ever be afraid to do the "small persons" job - it's those jobs that build your character and show a dedication to work that employers like to see. 

I'm working two jobs at the moment, and they are polar opposites. My main job is a very well paying position.. higher than a lot of people in our current economy. For extra cash, I'm also working a minimum wage job that the majority of people would look past. What will be the end result? Darned good reading for any job application that I send out, and extra cash in my pocket to buy the things I need/want.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know about the US but in the UK most stable work pays only the minimum wage and there's nothing glamorous about it either
Many of the young people who work in fast food restaurants, supermarkets and chain stores around here are college or high school students - my own son being one of them. There's no shame in it!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My 33yo DD was earning ~$35K/year as a Game Stop Manager until she got a new boss and lost her job. She had worked for them for 11 years and turned around a store that had loss and employee theft, to profitable. She managed that store for 5 years.
Right now she has 20 hr/week retail job--nice bosses--and she is a Notary Signing Agent, which makes her an independent contractor. She moved in with her younger sister who is a 3L (3rd year Law student) and keeps her costs low. The only debt is her car and living expenses.
She deserves $higher, but is happy with her room-mate and happy to be employed.
*Grow up. * We are in a Depression right now. Nobody will pay you $10-$12/hr unless you have a show work history as a magnificent groom. You do not. Get a part time job flipping burgers or, if you know how to do business, work as a temp and spend $10 on business cards and find a 2nd part time job at a stable. Good luck.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you guys, I think I needed that humbling, however harsh it feels at the moment. I'll see if PetSmart is hiring....at least I'll be doing SOMETHING with animals, right?  (Even though I'll probably just end up being a cashier) Actually, there is a history with the particular PetSmart in mind that I am remembering. Apparently the manager is an *******. Oh well. No harm in applying anyway. (and the guy who told me this story started throwing poop at his manager, so that is probably a biased tale, at best)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

$10-$12 an hour for what is essentially non-skilled labor? No, you're not going to find that anywhere. You _might_ make $5-$7 an hour if you're lucky.

There is no shame in working food service, so if you think you're too good for it, think again. You'll at least make minimum wage, which I believe is somewhere in the $7.25-$7.50 an hour range._ Any_ legitimate retail service job will pay minimum wage so you don't have to limit yourself to food service, although they're the ones with the highest turnover and won't go with a lengthy, drawn out interviewing and hiring process.

Some people actually make a career out of food service, although the majority use it as a stepping stone to other paths. Neither option is wrong, and there is no shame in _any_ type of hard work.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I worked at a military saddle clubs on weekends. 0700-1800 both days, €100 for the entire weekend. Didn't even cover minimum wage. 
I was mucking out thirty horses, turning out, poo picking huge fields, scrubbing water and feed buckets, then grooming ten to twelve, tacking up for the little snots that arrived for lessons, throwing and sorting muck that liveries couldn't be bothered to do, hosing out wheelbarrows and cleaning forks, tack cleaning, stacking the hay barn. And that was without bizarre requests. Oh and sweep entire hard twice a day.

Give me burger flipping any day.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Working at a barn is not glamorous. I'm a working student, and I absolutely love it because I'm learning a bunch, but it doesn't pay that well. It's worth it to for the lessons and learning. I'd pick the barn job every day, but I got lucky in my situation. Realistically, fast food would be easier money, and it is less dependent on weather and other factors.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Along with what everyone else said...do not leave letters. If you're interested in working at a barn, call, go in person

Some red flags in your post...
1. If you're not able to support yourself and your hobbies on your own, you have no business with the mentality of any kind of snob
2. You're saying you need things and your parents can't afford it. Your first thoughts silhouette be of getting the money together yourself, not trying to scrounge up a job because your parents don't have the funds for your hobby
3. Never ever work for anyone without knowing how much they're paying and how much work they're expecting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

To clear a few things up, I want an equine related job because that is my career path and chosen major in each college I am applying to. I am not doing it because I honestly think that burger-flipping is below me (trust me, I'm lucky if I can flip a coin), it's because I feel like otherwise I would be wasting my time. My ideal job is getting career experience as well as pay. I guess that's too much to ask for right now.

I was kidding about the snob part....
And I am only seventeen, working on straight A's, doing piano, doing actual hobbies such as painting, sketching, writing, composing, and what not. I have senior project this year and my project filly and my gelding are both underweight so I have to be at the barn every night to feed/ride/work with the filly, and I am now riding someone else's horse for her because she is wanting him to get in better shape before she sells him, and she is paying me. I have a lot going on and can only handle so many categories, if that makes sense. Adding something not related to anything else I am currently doing, subject-wise, is just an additional stress, and while realistically it is worth it because of the pay, emotionally it is not. Not to mention college applications.

But yeah. Horses are not a hobby to me, they never have been. They are a huge part of my life. I have basically spent about 40 hours at the barn this past week.

"Your first thoughts silhouette be of getting the money together yourself, not trying to scrounge up a job because your parents don't have the funds for your hobby"
I need a job either way, horses or no horses. My parents make good money, but my mom's salary is the most important and people don't pay her when they should. So right now we are really tight. They were generous enough to pay for my horse, board, farrier, vet, showing (cheap little local shows except for one so far), etc. I payed for my saddle with some money I had earned from selling a painting, which I really should start doing again. I digress. Isn't getting a job the same as getting the money together myself?

I have a car and license. I can start paying for gas once I have the money (not provided by my parents).

I feel a bittersweet mix of guilt and gratefulness towards my parents. They don't expect me to pay them back, but as soon as I can afford it, I will.

However, that isn't the point of this post.

I just need money. I want to start my future finances now, so that I can afford nicer things later, like a roof over my head and clothing. Because once I am out of high school, I want to be as light of a financial burden on my parents as possible. Also, I do need things ASAP. Like two new pairs of boots. Mice chewed through my show pair, and my chore pair (which I found lying around in the garage, so I got them for free  ) are falling apart and don't keep my feet dry anymore. I really need a better halter for the filly. The one I use is borrowed from my trainer. I need to see about getting a better fitting saddle (for me, mine is a bit too small), but that is more of a want right now and can wait. I need to start saving for retirement (yes, I am already thinking about that).

But most importantly, I need to start saving for my college education and a truck. My feet can be pruny for a few more months if they have to be.

I feel like my post might come across as tense. I have a lot on my mind. Money is stressing me out. I don't even have any yet. I took Accounting, Marketing, and Personal Finance in the past three semesters. Hated all of them. I hate money. I hate that I need it. I really don't want to sound rude in this post. I don't know why I am so worried about that. I guess this is a rant now. I am going insane. Senior year is insane. Did I mention all of my classes are AP?

Ugh. Now I feel like I am just complaining about it. I know that some of you here have it MUCH harder than I do. I have it easy compared to most of you, I think. Don't get me wrong. I am very blessed. I know I am blessed. My family is amazing, I love my school, I have a loving boyfriend, I have the best horse I could ask for, my barn is close, I have a comfy bed. I have so much more than so many others out there. I have a bright future. I am so grateful for what my parents have given me. I seriously might cry. Maybe not. I don't know for sure at this point. Anyway. I am not complaining, or at least I am not intentionally complaining. I love my life. My current life. It is my future life I am worried about. I want to be able to have the money I need to do at least some of the things I need (and want) to. I am blessed enough to not be dirt poor, or even slightly poor. But my family isn't exactly rolling in piles of green bills. I am grateful, but I want more. Does that make me selfish or ambitious? Honestly, I don't know the answer to that right now.

Oh well. I have to start from somewhere, right?

Burgers it is. Or pets. Or paintings. Or painted pet burgers.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I understand that you want a job where you can spend your days with horses and earn enough to live off of comfortably, but it's unrealistic. I'm sure more than half of us on this forum have the same wish, but we know better and have likely learned the hard way. Go out and get yourself a job, a job that is reliable and will pay you minimum wage or more. I hate to crush your dreams, but having an equine job that will make you more than 30k a year is VERY unlikely at the moment. 
I get you're young and want to live out your dream, but it's time to grow up and think realistically about your future and not snub jobs that you can actually depend on and move up in that company.

Do not take offense to this post, I'm telling you this because I thought the same way you are at 17. I WISH I had just gotten on with my life and not dreamt about what could be; instead I'm getting a slow start in life(finally starting college at 19 without a real job and dependable income)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Most places do not pay barn help, they have boarders do it to work off board or students to pay off lessons, very few places actually "pay" someone to do chores. You want a career in horses? Be prepared to be broke.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Most places do not pay barn help, they have boarders do it to work off board or students to pay off lessons, very few places actually "pay" someone to do chores. You want a career in horses? Be prepared to be broke.


 
This is something I very nearly learnt the hard way.
I would love to be out as a groom, and training horses. But I am in no way good enough.
I am a darn hard worker, and worked that previous job till I made myself extremely ill. And have worked other jobs until my fingers are to the bone.

But they want experience. They want drivers licenses, they want you competing at X level etc etc etc. And that is for small barns I looked at (yardandgroom.com)
To give you a slight reality check of what is expected, and basic payment. Most take working students, because they go for experience. They don't want to pay a 17yo, or a 22yo (me!) to do work they can get for free.

My honest advice would be really focus on your studies and own horses. If you get your studies, and keep getting good grades, you will be able to move off from any platform you wish to. 

I have made the decision that if I want to work with horses, I will do it later in life when I have time to enjoy myself. The current employment climate is horrid, getting a part time job now, whether it be food places or paper run, or drawing art pieces to sell, gives you some sort of experience to deal with the big bad scary world.

Money isn't everything, but you also need to be realistic to yourself. If you need to work to help with the upkeep of your horses, go for something that will pay well. You may hate it, but at least you have your lovely horses to go home to


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-Here are a few things I have learned over the years, and just some experiences I have had or witnessed. First-no job is a waste of time. It shows your ability to be a team player, work hard, get along with others, take constructive criticism and MANY other things. Secondly, you most likely will not find a job, even flipping burgers, for only 5 hours a week when it is convenient for you and fits in your schedule. There are some employers who will work around your school schedule, but the other stuff you have to rearrange some. Third-there are very very few people who many $$ in horses. The ones that do pretty much have someone with big $$ backing them. Here is one example of someone I know personally, and I actually know quite a few who have gone to a 4 yr equestrian program, which is NOT cheap. A guy who worked for a trainer I had my horse with.....who actually did the training on my horse....was 2 yrs out of the 4 yr school. He worked like a dog. I mean got up at around 6, fed, mucked, cleaned, etc, dragged both arenas, hooked horses up to the walker, (all before lunch) then had to ride anywhere between 6-8 horses before feeding, watering(again) etc. He had not yet even earned showing any of the horses he trained. When everyone else went to a show he stayed home and took care of all the horses that were there. When I was leaving I actually asked him about it. He told me that both he and his twin brother had gone to the same school, his brother had already quit and gone back to pharmacy school, and this guy was ready to do the same. His thought (and mine too, actually) is that unless you have big $$ backing you (which takes a lot of luck as well as skill), you are better off with an education to do something and PAY SOMEONE else to care for your horse. Another friend who went to the same school-working at Enterprise rent a car. THe $$ is better. Another-back in school for a business degree....and she interned with a top reining trainer. THe list goes on.......Good luck, and I suggest you do more artwork if that has paid well in the past......perhaps THAT is something to look into. At least with that you can do graphic design or something that pays well, and can be a career as you age.

Oh-and BTW-my BO does pay $10/hr, but as has been said-hours are unreliable, and few.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

xlionesss said:


> I understand that you want a job where you can spend your days with horses and earn enough to live off of comfortably, but it's unrealistic. I'm sure more than half of us on this forum have the same wish, but we know better and have likely learned the hard way. Go out and get yourself a job, a job that is reliable and will pay you minimum wage or more. I hate to crush your dreams, but having an equine job that will make you more than 30k a year is VERY unlikely at the moment.
> I get you're young and want to live out your dream, but it's time to grow up and think realistically about your future and not snub jobs that you can actually depend on and move up in that company.
> 
> Do not take offense to this post, I'm telling you this because I thought the same way you are at 17. I WISH I had just gotten on with my life and not dreamt about what could be; instead I'm getting a slow start in life(finally starting college at 19 without a real job and dependable income)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wait...there's horse jobs that pay almost $30k a year?? Sign me up!! Just don't te my husband! I made less than half that when I was BM for a 40 horse facility! Gave it up, went back to school and finished my mostly completed degree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

There is more to food and beverage than just fast food. I have been in restaurants since I was fifteen (so, for the past six years). Firstly in fine dining, and then in a chain restaurant. Those jobs have supported my school, living, and my horse for almost as long as I have had them. Things are tight, sometimes, but it works. Plus, the hours are flexible enough that I can remain a full time student.

As far as working in a barn with those kinds of stipulations? Like everyone else said, good luck...
I'm not sure where you're located, but around here the paid positions are absolutely full time in the most literal sense: the grooms at the properties that I boarded lived on property should something be needed at any hour. I don't know very many places that will hire someone who can work five hours a week.

I worked as a trainer/groom at another barn. I took over about half the lessons, did half the mucking/grunt work and I was paid under the table $7 an hour. 

Where I currently board my gelding, they have interns working for nearby Texas A&M do to all of the mucking/feeding.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Your best future advertisement for a trainer is to have a perfectly trained horse. People know a good thing. You start your dream job with baby steps while you support yourself with an adult job.
The daughter I mentioned is editing books part-time. She has edited her dad's 3 e-published books--no small feat bc you need to know grammer and structure AND how to format for the programs or else it will be rejected. She also did one edited job for another party for pay. THAT's how she'd like to spend her days, so she does it for free for her dad, NOW, and hopes to get lots of experience in, in case the market ever opens up for her.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

The problem is...unless you can do grooming at show barns? Which means traveling with the show horses? You will be making what they pay...not what you want them to pay.

If you can ride adequately well, nothing fancy but if you don't mind get up on the young horses? You MIGHT make more...might not too.

And sadly? The illegals have many of the jobs with horses Americans used to have. When we were making, back in 70/80's, 30 dollars a day at a show, with motel room and meal money....(min wage was maybe 2 dollars???) the Mexicans were doing it for 10...period. NO motel, NO food money...just 10 dollars every day.

You might, depending on where you lived and if you can find enough horse people close, with just one or two horses each, go muck out paddocks and remove that, in addition to stall? Clean troughs, clean tack or whatever.

But with obummercare hitting hard...those folks that have horses may be finding out that they will not any longer be able to afford them. Or have to cut back on what they do with them.

Get whatever job you have to....and good luck.


And FYI. Leaving your boots any place that mice could get at them was foolish. Take better care of your things, it is not that hard to clean them, polish them and keep them up.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to jump on the band wagon. Horses won't take you far. Even if they allow you to live comfortably in the moment, saving for retirement is going to be almost non existent. Having the money to splurge (even on horse things. New truck/trailer) will be even less likely. My advice to you is get a "real job" that will pay your bills, you can always work with horses on the side for extra cash. Another thing to consider is what do you have to fall back on when you get hurt? To burnt out? etc... You might get to 30 and go "wow, this sucks. I bust my butt all day and barely make anything. My back hurts and my knees hurt. How am I going to do this for 30 more years?" At that point are you willing to start over new as an adult? Odds are you will have to go to school if you want a career, because without a degree you wont get far. 

My ultimate goal in life is to be a nurse. Nurses make a very comfortable living which I will be able to buy my own horse property with. I'll keep my own horses (probably pay someone the going rate to come muck for my 3 days a week) at my house and maybe some boards (to help defer hay costs) and/or train and resell my own horses (I'd like to train reiners and take in auction bound horses and rehome them). That should hopefully give me enough money to show or buy a nice trailer. 

Another thing to consider... i love horses and I've worked with them for 10 years. Like had a job working with them. Every saturday I reluctantly roll out of bed to teach lessons. I really do love horses but when horses are a job its not fun going to the barn anymore.* I really want horses to stay fun!!* To me they are an important outlet, which I no longer have. I want to want to go outside and work with my horses, not have to get up and go outside.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I was in the same situation as you last summer. I want to go into medicine and I am also an EMT, so I wanted to do something with that certification - anything else would be wasting both the money for the cert and time I spent getting it. And I very quickly learned getting ANY kind of EMT job with no experience is nearly impossible. I told myself that if summer came (when I could work) and I was not employed I would start applying to anywhere and everywhere, including crap jobs like fast food.

I put in HUNDREDS of applications. I'm not kidding. Hundreds of them. And FINALLY I got a call back from a horse racetrack needing EMTs (the horse bit was entirely coincidental) and got a job. Most people are not as lucky as me, because horse jobs aren't exactly common - at least not remotely well paying ones (whereas EMT jobs are more abundant, but harder to get).

I know you have a lot going on, but it sounds to me like it's going to be an either-or situation. If you don't have the time to work a fast food job you should cut back on some of the other things you do. I have quite a few hobbies and I have unfortunately had to quite a few of them to be able to go to college, manage the horses, work, maintain grades, etc. I'm glad you're being mature about the situation (and all of our hope-dashing:wink.

Like you said, you need the money if you want to keep going. But you'll have to figure out how to fit a job in your schedule in addition to the rest of it. None of us want to give up our favorite things to work, but unfortunately that's the crappy reality of it. And while you might look at a non-horse related job as a 'waste of time' it's really a starting stepping stone to GET to that job. You'll be hard pressed to find a job where you need experience without having any (again, this coming from experience). 

Like you said, you have to start somewhere. Good luck


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Another thing to consider... i love horses and I've worked with them for 10 years. Like had a job working with them. Every saturday I reluctantly roll out of bed to teach lessons. I really do love horses but when horses are a job its not fun going to the barn anymore.* I really want horses to stay fun!!* To me they are an important outlet, which I no longer have. I want to want to go outside and work with my horses, not have to get up and go outside.


I think this is an important thing that many young horse-ambitious folks don't realize. I did the working at the barn thing when I was in high school and loved it, but the pay was not best and the hours were limited even during the summer when I was free. I've seen what happens to horse people when they are overworked, and it is saddening. My old trainer is a prime example of what was mentioned- she started working with horses after graduating college in her 20s, worked at the barn doing the morning feeding/cleaning/turnout/chores and did training/lessons and massage therapy on the side. Around the time I graduated high school she began to grow weary of the life, didn't want to ride anymore, and had to turn around and find a new career in her late 40s. 

Even worse is my current barn manager. She has been managing our barn since the beginning of time as far as I can tell, and within the past year had to get another barn job to help pay her bills. She used to be the kind of lady that loved mucking out stalls in anticipation of her daily rides, but now she hates the job. Because she has to work at both barns she never gets time to ride. She really wants to work with her horses, but even if she does finish her work early she wants to just sit and relax for a little while. I've seen her on a horse once since I started boarding here in May (and that's only because I begged her to ride with me ) but before she got her new job she used to ride all afternoon. Now she needs the extra barn job to pay for her life and horses (which she keeps for just the price of feed), but she can't ride the horses because of the job. She's only about 50, so I don't know how long she will be able to keep it up or what she will do when she has had enough and wants to move on.

I'm not trying to be discouraging, but you need to be aware of how your feelings may change as you get older. You may love your horses and your time spent with them just as much as ever, but a low-paying career with them may grow very old over the next 40 years or so. If you can take a barn job somewhere, then go for it! But be prepared to be making about minimum wage. I'd suggest having a horse career on the side of something that can actually support a house, family if you choose, reasonably nice truck and trailer, shows, and your horses of course. Or, if you do go into horses, set yourself up for a life after horses. You may very well work with them right up until you die, but you don't want to have to make a difficult and trying career move when you are 40!!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Palomine said:


> The problem is...unless you can do grooming at show barns? Which means traveling with the show horses? You will be making what they pay...not what you want them to pay.
> 
> If you can ride adequately well, nothing fancy but if you don't mind get up on the young horses? You MIGHT make more...might not too.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had to learn that the hard way. It was foolish.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Guys, I really, really appreciate all of your input. I am not discouraged and I do not consider this hope-dashing.  I needed to hear (read) all of this. It has humbled me quite a bit. I still have no doubt that I will be able achieve my goals. Then again, I am stubborn, so it's not like I'm about to give up on them. I am in the process of turning dreams into reality. Dreams, goals, plans, actions, reality. That's how it goes for me.

I like to think I am being mature about this. But only time will tell for sure whether I really am or not.

I am starting to like this art idea more and more....I could pick up crocheting again. I made a bunch of pointy hats and sold two of them to classmates for $20. One of them never paid me.  But the other paid me in advance. Actually, the second only had fifteen, but I took it anyway and didn't ask for the other five.

So yeah. If I make $20 a hat, and it only takes about two hours to make (if I go straight through. 2 days if it is spread out, but still better than nothing), that's pretty good. And I can just sit on my butt and watch a movie or something. 

Gosh. This is all so overwhelming. But I can do this.

I got this, guys.  Thank you all so much!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Ripplewind said:


> Guys, I really, really appreciate all of your input. I am not discouraged and I do not consider this hope-dashing.  I needed to hear (read) all of this. It has humbled me quite a bit. I still have no doubt that I will be able achieve my goals. Then again, I am stubborn, so it's not like I'm about to give up on them. I am in the process of turning dreams into reality. Dreams, goals, plans, actions, reality. That's how it goes for me.
> 
> I like to think I am being mature about this. But only time will tell for sure whether I really am or not.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind you can't put "crocheting hats" on a resume. You CAN put "worked at McDonald's" in your work experience and it will get you much farther in life having actual job experience.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ripplewind said:


> Yeah, I had to learn that the hard way. It was foolish.


I think it's unreasonable for someone to beat you up too badly for that one. Yeah it's a dumb move, but we've all done something like that. When I was a kid I took off my paddock boots in the garage one day and then my parents put our then poorly behaved dog in the garage when they left the house. Got back and instantly realized my mistake. Stuff like that happens. One mistake like that doesn't reflect poorly on your overall sense of responsibility- it's an accumulation of such mistakes that does  

Agreed with the above though- while making hats and the like can definitely provide a bit of extra cash, it's not something that future careers and opportunities can build upon. Even then, you need to make sure you take into account the time you spend making the hat, the materials necessary, etc....


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I wouldn't knock on doors after they ignore your letters. If someone isn't hiring, they either don't need anyone or can't afford anyone.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Shoebox said:


> Keep in mind you can't put "crocheting hats" on a resume. You CAN put "worked at McDonald's" in your work experience and it will get you much farther in life having actual job experience.


 
She can, however, put "ran a small business selling handmade craft items" and outline her successes, lessons learned about customer service, collecting on money owed, inventory control, and record keeping. 

<<< Pretty good at resumes.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I did just want to throw in there that the wage levels can depend on exactly what you want to do, and what sphere you are working in. Granted, any experiences in the last number of years has been only in Ireland and I have been away from North America for far too long to offer any input. 

Years ago I was a "working student" in Canada at a large warmblood farm. In my 6/7 months there I had my rent/bills paid and received the grand total of $200. 

I then moved to Ireland and started a job where I received €120 p/week for a 6 day week. Then I got into racing, and over here the staff working for licenced trainers have strict regulations regarding pay, with an association overseeing that staff are treated/paid well. These regulations are age dependent, and underage kids are paid significantly less than experiences adults. Obviously there is discretion regarding increases of wages but those are entirely up to the employer.

I think you are obviously very clever, and looking forward from your first post to the more recent ones shows that you are well able to take in advice and change your way of thinking - those traits will stand to you in the job force. Well done.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Shoebox said:


> Keep in mind you can't put "crocheting hats" on a resume. You CAN put "worked at McDonald's" in your work experience and it will get you much farther in life having actual job experience.


Haha, I know! However, it is something that can give me the extra cash I need to replace my boots so that my parents don't have to worry about paying for me.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Again, thank you all so much for your advice. I fell in love even more with the HF community today!

So, does anyone know what working at PetSmart is like?

Oh, and the woman whose horse I rode for her is going to pay me tomorrow. She found him a new home today.  I will miss him, but I know she will miss him so much more. I only rode him three times, so I am not expecting much at all. But every penny counts, and I am grateful that she is paying me anything.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Ripplewind said:


> Again, thank you all so much for your advice. I fell in love even more with the HF community today!
> 
> So, does anyone know what working at PetSmart is like?
> 
> Oh, and the woman whose horse I rode for her is going to pay me tomorrow. She found him a new home today.  I will miss him, but I know she will miss him so much more. I only rode him three times, so I am not expecting much at all. But every penny counts, and I am grateful that she is paying me anything.


Next time this comes up, make sure you name your price beforehand. Someone's not going to pay you the bucks that they would for a "real" trainer (not saying there's anything wrong with you!), but you will want to make sure that you don't get the very short end of the stick there...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Good luck with Petsmart. They have an online application program and it is difficult to get a job there. I filled out a few applications (petsmart, petco, pet supermarket) and never heard back from them.

Sadly the horse industry is a tough industry to get into. I used to work for the barn manager and she put in a LOT of hours. They had 30 horses and only wanted 2 people to work for them. They needed more employees, but wouldn't hire them! 

I don't think she made enough. One year a horse she was working with kicked her and broke her ribs. I got trampled within a year of working there and quit. Walked away with a very sprained ankle. It isn't worth getting hurt for a job that doesn't cover your health insurance.

The girl who worked there before me was viciously attacked by their stud- he ripped her face up and they had to send her to the hospital. I'm not sure if she had broken bones or not, but her injuries were very serious and I wouldn't be surprised if she had some permanent damage to her face. 

Right now I am feeding for a barn. I get $30 to drive there and feed. I got there the other day and their horse was severely colicing. Had to have the vet up- he was so sick he couldn't stay on his feet, and ran the vet's stuff over twice, nearly ran us over. It was very scary! We had to get him out of the barn to put him down and trying to walk him out took almost an hour as he was bumping into things. It would have been VERY easy to get hurt with a horse like that. 

There are going to be other horror stories in the horse industry- people beat their horses, treat them like trash, drug them up for shows, leave them in stalls til they are mentally damaged. If you train and sell, those horses can and will end up in bad homes. Trainers lose their tempers and beat on the horses they are training.. Or you have to call the police for neglect cases- "that horse kicked my friend so I'm not going to pay for it's farrier" despite the fact the horse is a week away from foundering (if not already)... 

It is not a "Fun" industry to be involved in. I have loved horses my entire life, but I am burned out on working in this industry. Everything I have listed here are things I have seen. 

My advice: Get a high paying job, save up all your money, buy a property with acreage and have your own farm. That way you can control what horses you have on the property, who works for you, and how that barn is managed. 

Carpal tunnel (from mucking stalls) is not fun to live with.

My only other suggestion if you love working with animals is to work with a small animal vet or as a small animal groomer. Safer and the pay is better than doing stalls. Decent enough for a starter job. You may need to do volunteer work first to get experience.

If I could do it all over, I would have picked a different career. Too much heartbreak in the horse industry. It is not easy to switch jobs if you find out your boss or other employees don't treat the horses right. Not when you have bills to pay.


----------

